

Space Planes, Psyops, Secret Prisons: 9 Secret Military Programs - goodweeds
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/12/secret-programs/?pid=1017

======
goodweeds
One thing that hits me as silly is cellphone jamming technology to prevent
remotely detonated bombs. In such an arms race, I would just put in a cron job
to set off the detonator if the cell network became unexpectedly unavailable.

